# 3x3x3 : December 1, 2006



## pjk (Dec 2, 2006)

Scrambles:
1) D2 R' F2 L2 R F' L B2 F D2 U2 B' U' R2 U2 D2 L F R' L U B' L' F2 U'
2) D B2 U L2 F U' L2 B2 F U' B2 U2 F' D2 U' F R F2 D R2 L2 D' L U' D2
3) L2 R2 U2 L2 B' U' D2 B' U' B2 D L F R B' F' R2 D B' L R' F D' L2 B'
4) D U R2 L F' D' R' L B F2 R U' B2 D' U2 B' F R B2 U2 R' D U2 L2 U2
5) F' R F U2 R' D2 U' R' L' U2 R2 B2 L R2 D2 U B2 L2 R D R2 B L F L


----------



## pjk (Dec 2, 2006)

(21.37) 24.51 21.76 23.52 (25.02)
Average: 23.26

Horrible. Timed with the StackMat. I wasn't warmed up. That last solve seemed so slow! Will improve next week.


----------



## longshot789 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Times:* [44.71] 41.42 38.37 41.21 (36.46)
*Average:* 40.33

Dang I've been sub 40 for a couple days now. Much better than the last set of scrambles. I was still above 1 minute there. I only got lucky on the last solve, skipped pll edges


----------

